# guitar suggestions for beginner



## speckle-catcher

my stepson is interested in a guitar...so we're considering a purchase and lessons for birthday or Christmas gift.

can you suggest a decent guitar for a beginner...or what I should be looking for in a used guitar?


----------



## Gary

speckle-catcher said:


> my stepson is interested in a guitar...so we're considering a purchase and lessons for birthday or Christmas gift.
> 
> can you suggest a decent guitar for a beginner...or what I should be looking for in a used guitar?


Don't buy used Shawn. For a youngster, smaller is better.

Yamaha FG700S.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/yamaha-fg700s-folk-acoustic-guitar


----------



## speckle-catcher

he's 14/15 and almost as tall as me so I'm not sure that "smaller" is better in this case

and the reason I'm considering used - is I don't want to buy a new one and have it sit around gathering dust when he loses interest in 6 months.


----------



## Gary

speckle-catcher said:


> he's 14/15 and almost as tall as me so I'm not sure that "smaller" is better in this case
> 
> and the reason I'm considering used - is I don't want to buy a new one and have it sit around gathering dust when he loses interest in 6 months.


With buying a used guitar and not knowing what your doing, you could end up with a twisted neck or something else wrong that would hurt the tone of the guitar thus creating false tones therefore hurting the potential students learning curve.

The Yamaha I linked is the most recommended on every forum I ever get on, and I get around brother. :ac550:

But I prefer the Seagull. It's a little better.


----------



## phuzaxeman

are you interested in an electric or acoustic guitar or not sure?


----------



## Rawpower

What kind of music is he into? What is your budget? That will help narrow your choices. Ibanez makes several models that are great for beginers.


----------



## WilliamH

Is he sure he really wants to learn?

One like this sits in the corner of my sons room. LOL . . .

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guit...0-quickstart-dreadnought-acoustic-guitar-pack


----------



## speckle-catcher

phuzaxeman said:


> are you interested in an electric or acoustic guitar or not sure?


not sure. his friend has a cheap acoustic that he messes with when he's over at his house. I'm sure my ears would prefer acoustic.



Rawpower said:


> What kind of music is he into? What is your budget? That will help narrow your choices. Ibanez makes several models that are great for beginers.


classic rock, metallica, guns-n-roses, etc.



WilliamH said:


> Is he sure he really wants to learn?
> 
> One like this sits in the corner of my sons room. LOL . . .
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guit...0-quickstart-dreadnought-acoustic-guitar-pack


exactly what I'm afraid of.

Costco has this: http://www.fender.com/products/fa-100-acoustic-pack

any thoughts on it?


----------



## DrummerBoy471

X2 on the seagull or the yamaha, acoustic would be better in my opinion so he could learn basic chords and scales. 

Also make sure he wants to play guitar... Drummers are cooler. Lol


----------



## Gary

Ill make you a deal on my Seagull Shawn. For the kid, $240.


----------



## Gary

speckle-catcher said:


> not sure. his friend has a cheap acoustic that he messes with when he's over at his house. I'm sure my ears would prefer acoustic.
> 
> classic rock, metallica, guns-n-roses, etc.
> 
> exactly what I'm afraid of.
> 
> Costco has this: http://www.fender.com/products/fa-100-acoustic-pack
> 
> any thoughts on it?


Wallmart didn't have one?


----------



## Gary

The Seagull is on CL.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Gary said:


> Wallmart didn't have one?


I don't shop at Walmart, so I wouldn't know. What I do know, is that I don't want to spend a bunch of money on a guitar for it to gather dust. If I get a reasonable one he can learn on a little, and if he sticks with it for a year or so - I'd have no problem putting money into a better guitar.



Gary said:


> The Seagull is on CL.


link?


----------



## Gary

speckle-catcher said:


> I don't shop at Walmart, so I wouldn't know. What I do know, is that I don't want to spend a bunch of money on a guitar for it to gather dust. If I get a reasonable one he can learn on a little, and if he sticks with it for a year or so - I'd have no problem putting money into a better guitar.
> 
> link?


Your not paying attention Shawn. You don't start with a POS guitar that has no tonal quality and expect beginners to develop an ear, learn how to play and stay interesed with learning music.

As far as the link, that's pretty simple. Go to CL and use the search bar. Type in "Seagull".


----------



## speckle-catcher

I guess he should get a Porsche for his first car too.

:slimer:


----------



## Gary

:headknock

I'm not gonna hold it anymore.


----------



## speckle-catcher

How about this one G?

*http://tinyurl.com/c56p88p

*


----------



## Gary

speckle-catcher said:


> How about this one G?
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/c56p88p
> 
> *


Why do you ask us if you already know more than us?

Typical Engineers.

:cop:

Bring the boy, and check it out. If you don't like it, don't buy it. If you need to make payments, we can work something out. 

Brother, pick the guitar up for a week, try it out, and if doesn't work out, bring it back.


----------



## speckle-catcher

the walmart link was a joke G - since you suggested walmart.

check what out? if you have a seagull for sale - send me a link to it...there were several on CL when I looked.


----------



## boom!

I say a gibson j250 monarch or better to start, otherwise he will just sound like a rookie. It comes with free strings and a gig bag.


----------



## Gary

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=437714


----------



## Gary

I feel I am wasting my time here. All I tried to do is help get youngsters into music if I could help. I don't appreciate being trolled here.


----------



## speckle-catcher

honestly - I didn't see your post (this one: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4319900&postcount=10 )of the Seagull for $240 several days ago...now that I see that post there, your other posts after that make more sense.

I'll discuss it with my wife and see what she wants to do.


----------



## boom!

I'm sorry.


----------



## speckle-catcher

boomgoon said:


> I say a gibson j250 monarch or better to start, otherwise he will just sound like a rookie. It comes with free strings and a gig bag.


I've got $200 - you gonna give me a grant for the other $18,800...oh, and the tax money?


----------



## boom!

speckle-catcher said:


> I've got $200 - you gonna give me a grant for the other $18,800...oh, and the tax money?


You will spend 20K on a college education that will probably get him a 17.00 hr job. With a guitar like that just think how good a musician that he will be. It should pay huge dividends.


----------



## speckle-catcher

nope - his mother paid for her own education (BS and MS), so she says it's his responsibility to pay for his college education.

works for me...but maybe I'll help him out with some spending money.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

boomgoon said:


> I say a gibson j250 monarch or better to start, otherwise he will just sound like a rookie. It comes with free strings and a gig bag.


Good call, that is the one I started out on.


----------



## WilliamH

Gary, you liked this cheap guitar.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=2472023&postcount=36


----------



## speckle-catcher

G - I truly appreciate the offer...but last night a very generous 2cooler offered to loan us an Excel guitar for a year to see if the boy enjoys it and will stick with it.


----------



## Gary

WilliamH said:


> Gary, you liked this cheap guitar.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=2472023&postcount=36


I don't have it anymore! :rotfl:


----------



## Gary

I was just thinking. 

When I got married, I never called my boy my "Step Son".


----------



## warcat

For the hands down best sound for the best price, look at Takamine.
The GS330S is a $250-$300 guitar (depending on sales) that sounds like a $800-$1000 guitar. Long time guitar players are floored when they play my guitar then ask what I paid for it!

Takamine makes a beginner guitar too called the Jasmine for around $85.


----------



## Gary

I doubt he will listen.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Gary said:


> I was just thinking.
> 
> When I got married, I never called my boy my "Step Son".


Blow it out your *** Gary


----------



## Gary

speckle-catcher said:


> Blow it out your *** Gary


Sorry, but I have to call it as I see it!

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/yamaha-fg700s-folk-acoustic-guitar

You can't afford this? So you have to take away from else who might be more interested and deserving?

I'm losing respect for you brother.

Potentially, that guitar could of went to a family who would be more appreciative.

Have a nice day.

Dad.


----------



## speckle-catcher

At least I've never been to prison. 

Just callin it like I see it.


----------



## Gary

Good thing. I have heard that place is rough.


----------



## speckle-catcher

heard, or lived it?

you started throwing barbs - as if whether I call my stepson "son" or "stepson" makes any difference.

do you think you're better than me because you didn't call them "stepson?"

what do those stepsons of yours call you nowadays anyway...felon? deadbeat?

FUG.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude




----------



## 535

my son went to guitar camp for a week 2 summers ago... I found a used starter kit similar to a Yamaha C4 starter kit... new it is $150 with nylon strings, tuner and case... I found one that didn't look like it had even been played on craigslist for $50 or $75, can't recall... It is collecting dust in the corner of his room, but so is my Austintatious $3,500 set of handmade Fibes... guitar is way more affordable then drums for a kid that age than drums. God bless my parents and grandmother for funding my obsession... 

if your son picks it up and pursues it he will upgrade shortly anyway, get him a banger affordable acoustic... let him mow yards to save for a pawnshop Ibanez electric or something if he gets into it... its a long way to the top if you wanna rock-n-roll...


----------



## dunedawg

By far the most important thing for a beginner is a guitar that's easy to play. Fender Squire's and cheaper Strat's you can easily adjust the action. I bought one 25 yars ago, and my son still plays it a lot today, even though he has several other guitars.


----------



## Falseseas

speckle-catcher said:


> my stepson is interested in a guitar...so we're considering a purchase and lessons for birthday or Christmas gift.
> 
> can you suggest a decent guitar for a beginner...or what I should be looking for in a used guitar?


Check out the Guitar Center off Nasa Road 1. they carry Fenders,Taylors and assortment of guitars... lokking in the $200 dollar range for a decent starter guitar.


----------

